# Uber is the new Walmart



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Enjoy working for a very low wage while destroying your own vehicle and ignoring your family.

Anyone under the age of 50 working for uber is most likely working for much less then what they are worth.

Clearly you have options in life and if you choose to work for uber then you have fallen in to a trap to enrich a large corporation while being paid peanuts.

This is not just my view but a clear fact. Working at Walmart 50 hours a week would most likely pay more and give you health insurance and pay in to social security.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mole said:


> Enjoy working for a very low wage while destroying your own vehicle and ignoring your family.
> 
> Anyone under the age of 50 working for uber is most likely working for much less then what they are worth.
> 
> ...


walmart won't give you that many hours...

Would need walmart, 711 and costco to get 50 hours...

Also uber is worse than working at Walmart, if you take the bus to Walmart you are most assuredly making money. Driving uber your making less than you think you are.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> walmart won't give you that many hours...
> 
> Would need walmart, 711 and costco to get 50 hours...
> 
> Also uber is worse than working at Walmart, if you take the bus to Walmart you are most assuredly making money. Driving uber your making less than you think you are.


Rohnert park Walmart will give you full time employment at $11.75 a hour it is on there window out front.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ill always believe im worth more then anyone is paying me. Never lose the hunger. Ill be getting a substantial raise soon and may not need to do uber ever again, but will they be paying me what im worth? Never. Keep the drive to always improve, always grow and develop your marketable skill in order to continue growing your earnings capabilities.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I use uber before i get my papers will go on welfare afterwards

Yes i do have work permit and can work in IT company as i am programmer and make $80,00 year, but i hate to wake up at 7am and go to work i love flexible schedule on uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber makes Walmart look like the greatest job in the world.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mole said:


> Rohnert park Walmart will give you full time employment at $11.75 a hour it is on there window out front.


And at the UBER offices, their windows out front say "make $1500 a week driving"


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> And at the UBER offices, their windows out front say "make $1500 a week driving"


Bwahahahaha Soooooooooooooooooo truuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

Mole said:


> Bwahahahaha Soooooooooooooooooo truuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue


Yeah, that's the biggest BS wage claim of all time. I'm lucky to make that in a month, at 8 hours a night. Granted, I work the night shift from like 8pm til about 3 to 4 am here in CT, depending on how good of a night it has been, but still wouldn't earn that even if I worked around the clock. Back when Uber was new and there weren't so many drivers, maybe, but not now. I try to park in an under-served Uber area, and still someone else will show up and start infringing on my territory.

I generally head to the bigger cities later when some of the other Ubers have gone offline and then I can start making some money. If Uber hadn't saturated the state with so many other Ubers, we would be earning and not complaining.


----------



## OptOutside (Jan 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> And at the UBER offices, their windows out front say "make $1500 a week driving"


*fine print: only on select / XL / Lux, and only if you work 16 hours a day / 7 days a week, on surge (which basically doesn't exist anymore), AND here's the big one - driver referrals. All those combined, you MIGHT make $1500 week. Gross. Not net. 
Give up sleep for naps in your car, give up excercise, a social life, relationships, healthy food, and destroy your vehicle at your own expense. Uber On!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> And at the UBER offices, their windows out front say "make $1500 a week driving"


It would clear up a lot of misconception if more people understand what "gross" and "net" means.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Honestly walmart is a lot better than uber...

I've worked for walmart. Sure it sucked, but it was minimum wage, and as long as didn't steal anything or break too much stuff, or smoked a doobie on the job, or got caught slacking off, you really couldn't get fired. And that's not really a high bar.


Since I can't mathematically show minimum wage in taxable income on uber... I honestly have to say that walmart would be better.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

OptOutside said:


> *fine print: only on select / XL / Lux, and only if you work 16 hours a day / 7 days a week, on surge (which basically doesn't exist anymore), AND here's the big one - driver referrals. All those combined, you MIGHT make $1500 week. Gross. Not net.
> Give up sleep for naps in your car, give up excercise, a social life, relationships, healthy food, and destroy your vehicle at your own expense. Uber On!


I hate uber but they are not the first company to take the top earners and make it look like everyone makes that, a lot of sales jobs do this and of course have a high turnover rate too. The car sales industry is is perfect example of this.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> I use uber before i get my papers will go on welfare afterwards
> 
> Yes i do have work permit and can work in IT company as i am programmer and make $80,00 year, but i hate to wake up at 7am and go to work i love flexible schedule on uber.


$80.00 a year lmao....that's not much.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RedFox said:


> $80.00 a year lmao....that's not much.


Depends on where your at,

My house was only $150,000 it's 3 bedroom, in a decent suburb.

Whereas $150,000 in DC won't rent a broom closet for more than few years


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

RedFox said:


> $80.00 a year lmao....that's not much.


In comparison what uber pays and most manual labor its more than enough.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

Honestly, you guys complaning are a bunch of crybabies!!! 

Seriously, What other job can you work the hours and days you want, take off what days you want and not have to work hoildays, if you dont want to??

The answer: NONE!!!!


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

SushiGirl said:


> Honestly, you guys complaning are a bunch of crybabies!!!
> 
> *Seriously, What other job can you work the hours and days you want, take off what days you want and not have to work hoildays, if you dont want to??
> 
> The answer: NONE!!!!*


To own business or be self employed has this perks.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SushiGirl said:


> Honestly, you guys complaning are a bunch of crybabies!!!
> 
> Seriously, What other job can you work the hours and days you want, take off what days you want and not have to work hoildays, if you dont want to??
> 
> The answer: NONE!!!!


 crack dealer, not a mean one, but like a nice one


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SushiGirl said:


> Honestly, you guys complaning are a bunch of crybabies!!!
> 
> Seriously, What other job can you work the hours and days you want, take off what days you want and not have to work hoildays, if you dont want to??
> 
> The answer: NONE!!!!


Yoga instructor. Massage therapist. and a few hundred more. The point is to make a living you are forced to drive 50 hours a week. So even if you think your are your own boss you really are not.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, there's a lot about Uber that sucks. And it seems it was way better back in the day. And yes, with the push in Pool and for autonomous cars it's probably going to get worse rather than better.

BUT - Freedom (without effort) has it's price!

And that's, that.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Andretti said:


> Yeah, there's a lot about Uber that sucks. And it seems it was way better back in the day. And yes, with the push in Pool and for autonomous cars it's probably going to get worse rather than better.
> 
> BUT - Freedom (without effort) has it's price!
> 
> And that's, that.


It's long hours,
Weird hours (let's face it... the good times to drive is 5:00 PM to 8:00 AM, the exact opposite of ideal job hours)
Dangerous (accidents, assaults, robberies, car jacking)

But driving a cab was a living. It wasn't ideal.. these reasons i listed are the cost of making a living. It's a job many people didn't want.

Now uber is failing to rework the system. Until driverles cars come out uber isn't the answer, it's not... it's been years since anyone out of NYC have gotten enough per mile.

Uber isn't a success.. they are a failure... they are failing their drivers, they are failing their investors. They arn't making any money, their drivers arn't making any money... they are failing to make anyone any money. The only money that is being made is the money that the employees of the company are paying themselves and pissing down the drain.

The cab industry isn't perfect. But saying that driving taxi isn't any more free than uber is falicy.

Sometimes yes, sometimes no...

As a taxi driver, i can lease out a taxi by the week, pick my own hours, pick what areas i want to work, pick what fares i want, pick what fares I don't want. Decide when to go home and take a nap...

It's the same deal as doing an uber exchange lease, except it pays so much better.

Freedom isn't free,

Neither is a taxi...


----------

